# could steam in a room benefit a weed plant?



## doggerjones (Jan 7, 2011)

i've got one weed plant growing in a room with a sink and i was wondering if having the hot water on for a long time and making the room steamy could help the plant in any way? like if it was in a tropical climate or something like that


----------



## meezy4tw (Jan 7, 2011)

I'd say No, it sounds like an open invitation for lots of mold. lol


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 7, 2011)

Cannabis plants like warm,humid conditions.......50%-70% humidity for veg,once flowering starts about 40%,and at the end of flowering about 20%.......using your sink to raise humidity is not very efficient.......using a humidifier will work better and not waste so much water...also you need to monitor humidity levels...


----------



## smok3y1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mold mold molddddd


----------



## dadio161 (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree with this. Mold is the first thing that came to mind.


meezy4tw said:


> I'd say No, it sounds like an open invitation for lots of mold. lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2011)

plants love it imo.


----------



## Kleptomaniac (May 24, 2012)

when I was in vietmam we put the plants on top of the showers for sunlight and moisture - the way the showers were set up allowed the plants to recieve light and water in a discreet manner


----------



## zo0t (May 25, 2012)

YES IZ BENEFIT DA MOLD BROW AND DA BORTRYTIS BRoW


----------

